# NEF and H&R Pins For Sale



## pawnansell (Feb 4, 2013)

I have had some Pins Made for the NEF and H&R blank pistol they work great. I am selling them for 16.00 each with 4.00 S&H 
I have 20 made so far and more will come. 

paypal address to send payment to is [email protected] 

My address is 
Gary Ansell 
1023 Tulls Creek Rd 
Moyock, NC 27958 
cell if any questions please call 
7577243139 
email: [email protected] 
thanks Gary Ansell


----------



## pawnansell (Feb 4, 2013)

when he sent them back he filed them down so much he destroyed them. but all in good faith i sent him 2 new sets like we discussed. I never heard back form him. so what was that i sent him 4 sets. some times you cant help someone. so let me think about this . I send you 2 sets you destroy them and send them back I send you 2 new sets i don't hear back from you. and now you slam me? we people just consider the source, I have sold over 500 sets and only had 4 guns it did not work in. HUM!!! I am going to take my 30,000 miles tires back and get my full money back or better yet i'll just get them to give me new ones after i cut the tread off. Yea! Dude Drink another cup of Coffee.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't have a dawg in this fight. I do note, however that the OP is willing to post his real name, address, phone number and email... Mr. Gun Dawg, you have done none of that... But you have dropped a third party's name. Don't know either of you, but maybe it should be a level playing field?


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought a set of inserts from him, worked ok in my gun


----------



## pawnansell (Feb 4, 2013)

Well he has gone! HUM!!! Well any way 43X yep and saves you tons of money. 
like i said I have the pins for the Blank guns now. They are not made any more. I started making them because i had a lot of people asking me to get them made. so I did little pricey but if that what it takes I did it. So don't loose your which is easy to do. Thanks Gary Ansell

Also i am in the process of making a 209 cylinder that fits the NEF and H&R. it will be a six shot also. it will be made out of air craft Alum . A friend has a 7 cut CNC machine and he builds gun parts. I am waiting on what the cost will be. So stay tuned.
Gary


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Gary, Sent you PayPal payment for a NEF pin last Sunday, sent emails and PM to confirm you have received payment, PayPal said payment was received but so far no communication with you. Could you give me an update?


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Gary, Pin was received today and functions perfectly in my NEF pistol. Thanks, Randy


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

pawnansell said:


> Well he has gone! HUM!!! Well any way 43X yep and saves you tons of money.
> like i said I have the pins for the Blank guns now. They are not made any more. I started making them because i had a lot of people asking me to get them made. so I did little pricey but if that what it takes I did it. So don't loose your which is easy to do. Thanks Gary Ansell
> 
> Also i am in the process of making a 209 cylinder that fits the NEF and H&R. it will be a six shot also. it will be made out of air craft Alum . A friend has a 7 cut CNC machine and he builds gun parts. I am waiting on what the cost will be. So stay tuned.
> Gary



I am in need of a NEF cylinder for a .22 is there any chance of getting one through you?

Thank you


----------



## pawnansell (Feb 4, 2013)

no the cost would be toooooo much for the amount sold

all the cnc machines at the shop i was to use is tied up for years so i have to find another shop on the hunt again


----------

